# Will I need new lifter?



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone Im going to be putting a 228/228 .588/.588 112 lsa cam in my 06 gto M6. My car only has 19,000 miles on it. Im going to replace the cam, springs, spring retainers, and pushrods but Im not sure If I have to replace my lifters. I would like to do everything right the first time so I have no problems but if im just going to waiste my money on lifters then I would rather not buy them.


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

To do the lifters you have to pull the heads and then you're looking at head gaskets and bolts (they are a use once bolt) and you have to wait and measure for new pushrods as with most aftermarket lifters are a different height. I'd let it slide but I would get the Comp Cams trunnion upgrade for the rockers. Fairly cheap, easy to do and helpful.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

if you pull the cam out and it has dmg on the areas where the lifters roll, its time for new lifters. Thats what happened to me. I hope you don't have to replace them, but, hope for the best, and prepare for the worst just in case you have to.


----------

